# PAX stopped another PAX from giving me a tip



## Jupito (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't bother to rate on tipping generally, but I did wish that an Uber ride I recently did had been on Lyft so I could have gone back and given 1 star. Picked these people up downtown and dropped them off at a strip club also in downtown, minimum fare. Guy who ordered the ride gets out, and of course says he'll take care of me in the app. Whatever, I've heard that lie enough times now that I just thank people that say it and get on with life. But one of the other people in the car getting out starts to open their wallet, and the guy who ordered the ride runs up to them and insistently stops them from trying to tip me cash. PAXholes will never stop finding ways to amaze me. 

Originally posted in the Portland, OR subforum, but this astounded me enough that I thought I'd share.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Same here, Rider hands me a ten and Rider who ordered ride grabs ten out of my hand and hands it back and says he will tip in app. which he never did!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Say thank you and grab the cash?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Jupito said:


> I don't bother to rate on tipping generally, but I did wish that an Uber ride I recently did had been on Lyft so I could have gone back and given 1 star. Picked these people up downtown and dropped them off at a strip club also in downtown, minimum fare. Guy who ordered the ride gets out, and of course says he'll take care of me in the app. Whatever, I've heard that lie enough times now that I just thank people that say it and get on with life. But one of the other people in the car getting out starts to open their wallet, and the guy who ordered the ride runs up to them and insistently stops them from trying to tip me cash. PAXholes will never stop finding ways to amaze me.
> 
> Originally posted in the Portland, OR subforum, but this astounded me enough that I thought I'd share.


That is what 1-star ratings are for. :smiles:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Florida XL said:


> grabs ten out of my hand


Man once that $10 touched your hand it became yours! Would've took a lot for me not to get ugly with that sob!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tipping in the app is an automatic one star deduction from me.


----------



## Noles20 (Jan 12, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Tipping in the app is an automatic one star deduction from me.


Why?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Saying that you will tip in the app, then not following through on it, will get a one star from me on the lyft app. I give you a few hours to decide. I'm thinking on the Uber app, since they have designed it that way, one star for any rider that doesn't tip me in the app or not. In my recent experience, Uber apparently has deemed that retribution reviews are acceptable and cannot be changed. Okay by me, I can play by those rules too.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Noles20 said:


> Why?


Because 99% of time they don't tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Been there...done that...

Got the T-shirt...messed it up...

Two guys...rich guy...his sidekick...

Rich guy pulls out twenty for tip...

His sidekick grabs it and gives it back...

No need he says... doesn't require a tip....

Real hard not to monkey his a$$...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Noles20 (Jan 12, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Because 99% of time they don't tip.


But that's not what he said.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Noles20 said:


> But that's not what he said.


Are you being funny or are you serious?

Most people that says "I'll tip you in the app" does not tip. It's a fact.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

We all hear the classic line "I'll tip you in the app" I'd much rather they not say that if they don't have intention in doing so, that's when 1* come into play.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah, is that some kinda inside pax joke? In my experience, someone who says "I'll tip you in the app," or "I'll take good care of you in the app" is a guaranteed non-tipper. Or someone trying to trick me into giving them 5 stars when they plan on giving a low rating for something lol. Either way, my bullshit radar goes off and I give them 3 or 4 stars. It's not for not tipping-- I don't punish ppl for not tipping. It's for being a lying snake for no reason.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

THIS is why I don’t drive anymore...smh.


----------



## Jupito (Sep 5, 2018)

Antquisha said:


> It's not for not tipping-- I don't punish ppl for not tipping. It's for being a lying snake for no reason.


This, so much. I have the same conversation with others in the service industry (bartenders, waiters, and any other job with tips), how we all know anyone who talks about the great tip they're going to leave you is full of it. Not tipping is one thing, but telling obvious lies is just pouring on unnecessary BS that just makes the whole thing stink even more.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Picked up a couple once from a McMansion with 2 expensive cars in the driveway . He handed me a 2 dollar bill after the ride and asked for change. He wanted a dollar back. One starred him in spite of his "generosity".


----------



## Noles20 (Jan 12, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Are you being funny or are you serious?
> 
> Most people that says "I'll tip you in the app" does not tip. It's a fact.


That's fine, but the post said he deducts a star for people who tip in the app, not who claim they will and do not. Why deduct a star from the rating for someone who does tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Tipping in the app is an automatic one star deduction from me.





Noles20 said:


> Why?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Never mind, he answered it...........\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



amazinghl said:


> Because 99% of time they don't tip.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I delivered pizzas when I was a teen. Girl answered the door, gave me a check for the amount and called her boyfriend over. Asked him if he had a 5. He pulled one out, she said great give that to him, turned around and walked off. He looked at me, smiled, put it back in his pocket and shut the door. 

That was my introduction.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Exactly why I am not rating anyone until they are out of the car and I’m ready to go. I would have still been able to 1* his ass. 

Also like some of you had a friend of a pax tell him to put his money away as he was getting ready to hand me cash. I told the friend exactly what he was in explicit detail. Of course I got 1* and a complaint for professionalism but who cares? Felt good to cuss him out!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I delivered pizzas when I was a teen. Girl answered the door, gave me a check for the amount and called her boyfriend over. Asked him if he had a 5. He pulled one out, she said great give that to him, turned around and walked off. He looked at me, smiled, put it back in his pocket and shut the door.
> 
> That was my introduction.


Ha
You should have knocked on the door again and told her what he did. Would have kept him from getting laid that night. You could have un-screwed him.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Jupito said:


> I don't bother to rate on tipping generally, but I did wish that an Uber ride I recently did had been on Lyft so I could have gone back and given 1 star. Picked these people up downtown and dropped them off at a strip club also in downtown, minimum fare. Guy who ordered the ride gets out, and of course says he'll take care of me in the app. Whatever, I've heard that lie enough times now that I just thank people that say it and get on with life. But one of the other people in the car getting out starts to open their wallet, and the guy who ordered the ride runs up to them and insistently stops them from trying to tip me cash. PAXholes will never stop finding ways to amaze me.
> 
> Originally posted in the Portland, OR subforum, but this astounded me enough that I thought I'd share.


Thats what "manufactured" cleaning fees are for!


----------



## Ravi24 (Apr 26, 2019)

Usually I dont get the tips so easily on rides but sometimes I do get in eats.
One time I got $18 tip on $ 22 ride because It was rainy night and I helped this rider to take out her luggage from my car and helped to move up to her building Elevator.

May god bless her!!


----------



## Kinley (Apr 18, 2019)

Just see this


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kinley said:


> Just see this
> View attachment 314808


Hahaha...I got a .75 in-app tip once. Hahaha
Such losers these paxholes are.


----------



## Ravi24 (Apr 26, 2019)

Exactly..They dont have heart to appreciate...


----------

